# Mole Crab Revisited



## soapfish (Aug 15, 2001)

Has any one tried, after removing the waste, using a quick par-boil then removing the shell and fry the interior as described in the popper recipe?

Soapfish


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

soapfish said:


> Has any one tried, after removing the waste, using a quick par-boil then removing the shell and fry the interior as described in the popper recipe?
> 
> Soapfish


As John Mcenroe would say.."YOU CAN'T BE SERIOUS!!!".


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have boiled sand fleas before prior to freezing them for bait and those shells will still be a pain to remove for a bunch of them to get enough meat...


----------



## readyrock (Mar 2, 2009)

Why waste perfectly good tog bait ?


----------

